# Tallulah Gorge



## gsp416dre (Jun 11, 2012)

Taking a camping trip to Tallulah Gorge next week. Can somebody give me a few ideas of cool things to see nearby that have a nice easy to moderate hike. Also, just general hiking trails. Of course, we will be spending time inside the SP, but all trails are open for thought.

Some examples of what we are looking to find are historical markers and places, old covered bridges, indian history, RR history, water falls....... These are just a few, and definitely not limited to.

Thanks a many.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jun 11, 2012)

hey gsp, there is so much outdoor activity up there it would be hard to point it all out.  the trails in and around the gorge, clayton just up the road.  helen not far away. your best bet is to google and pick what you want.  hope you flatlanders have a great vacation up here.


----------



## NickW (Jun 11, 2012)

GSP,

I agree with the gorge hike. You can hike the rim of the gorge down some steps across a suspension bridge all the way down to the water. Also, their is a trail to an education cetner that is nicely put together and helps describe the flora and fauna of the area. Nice place to go.
Nick


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 12, 2012)

Lots of stuff to see, places to hike and other activities up here. Pretty good trout fishing too. Here are some hiking trails: http://www.georgiatrails.com/county/Rabun . There are more, a search for waterfalls in Rabun might give you a couple more. Blackrock Mountain in Mtn City has some hiking trails, it's about 20 minutes from Tallulah. The Dillard House is just past that if you like to eat. Trout hatchery on Moccasin Creek. Parts of the old RR bed are still visible in places, rumor is they're going to run a train trip from Tallulah Falls north for tourists but it's just in the planning stages, maybe the folks at the Gorge can tell you more about it. Also, there is a USFS station about a half mile or so north of the gorge on 441 with all kinds of info on the area. It's a big wooden lodge looking thing that seems like it would be hard to miss but it's easy to ride by if you aren't looking for it.


----------



## gsp416dre (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. Sounds like it is there just as it is in most all of GA. More to see than can be mentioned. We have so much history and natural beauty around our state to see if we would take the time to find it sometimes. Anyway, before I start ramblin, I appreciate the info. If anyone is intereseted, I will be posting a detailed description of our gorge hikes on www.hikeaz.com (Mods, I hope it is okay to post that website, if not, my bad and let me know and  won't happen again.) Anyway, I am starting to try and hit our state parks and showcase our awesome nature on there. They have an awesome hiking trail index. Anyway, not trying to ad for them, just letting folks know where the info will be. 

Again, thanks all for the info.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 12, 2012)

As has already been said, too much to be said about spots here. I strongly recommend ya make the trip to Holcomb/Ammons Creek falls. They are my favorite.  The trail will make a loop, but, I would suggest coming back out, from the falls, the way you go in.  From the Hale Ridge/Overflow Road intersection. While you are in that area, you can do the Three Forks Trail to the "East" of the road, down to Overflow Creek (river).


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2012)

Go to the Forest Service campground below Tate City, and you'll be  standing on my great-grandpa's old farm.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 12, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Go to the Forest Service campground below Tate City, and you'll be  standing on my great-grandpa's old farm.



Well well..........we may be some kin !!!


----------



## Trails (Jun 16, 2012)

love the gorge !! sliding rock is awesome !! have a fear of bridges though so i take the south rim trail across the gorge then down the 800 ft 45 degree angle trail down . its also no where near as crowded as the stairs on there busier days. have fun


----------

